# A WILD PIZZA APPEARED! (Flora vs Murkrow vs Karousever)



## Eifie (Dec 6, 2016)

[size=+2]*Flora vs Murkrow vs Karousever*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> *Format*: 1v1v1 single
> *Style*: (Set)
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> ...


*Flora's active squad*

 *Douglas* the male Oshawott <Torrent>
 *Sayuri* the female Petilil <Chlorophyll>
 *Isolde* the female Vanillite <Ice Body>
 *Mariana* the female Litleo <Moxie>
 *Squirt* the female Pumpkaboo (Average Size) <Frisk>
 *Kyu* the female Mimikyu <Disguise>


*Murkrow's active squad*

 *Bendigeidfran* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Eviolite
 *Guraigu* the female Mareep <Static> @ Micle Berry
 *Cat* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Reaper Cloth
 *Nikki* the female Numel <Simple>
 *Victor Meldrew* the male Kabuto <Swift Swim>
 *Richard Starkey* the shiny male Charmander <Solar Power>
 *Sharpie* the female Honedge <No Guard>
 *Furface* the male Lillipup <Vital Spirit>
 *Hikaru Zulu* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard>
 *:3* the male Litleo <Unnerve>


*Karousever's active squad*

 *Cynder* the male Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Alistair* the male Pidgey <Keen Eye>
 *Ryder* the male Trapinch <Hyper Cutter>
 *Mariana* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Vegeta* the male Shinx <Intimidate>


*The Pizza Decrees:*
Eifie apologizes for not noticing Murkrow's acceptance for several days...
*Murkrow* sends out, then *Karousever* sends out, then *Flora* sends out and commands, then *Karousever* posts commands, then *Murkrow* posts commands, then I ignore this until my exams are over.

(Note: command order will shift up; that is, next round the order will be Karousever, Murkrow, Flora.)


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll send out Guraigu


----------



## Karousever (Dec 8, 2016)

Oooh I am excited! Let's go with...*Ryder*! It has been a long time since I've done this...


----------



## Flora (Dec 8, 2016)

hmmm....let's go *Isolde*! wooooo ice cream friend

alright, let's kick this off! *autotomize* to start off, follow up with *Hail* and THEEEEEEN *Blizzard* on our Trapinch friend

*Autotomize~Hail~Blizzard@Ryder*


----------



## Karousever (Dec 8, 2016)

Okey-dokey, Ryder. I realize we're on a pizza, but I want you to try to use *Rock Slide*. Maybe you can launch some toppings or something? Try to hit both of your opponents with it if you can, but if you can't, prioritize hitting Isolde. What a lovely name, by the way. Anyway, if there's nothing good to use for a Rock Slide, then go for a *Mud Slap* against Guraigu. Or would that be a Cheese Slap? You get the idea. 

Now, we don't want to deal with Hail, so why don't you override that with a *Sandstorm*? Yes, sand, your favorite. 

And lastly, why don't you go ahead and use *Protect*. You wouldn't want to suffer in the cold! 

*Rock Slide@Both/Rock Slide@Isolde/Mud Slap@Guraigu~Sandstorm~Protect*


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 8, 2016)

Okay Guraigu! First I want you to Protect from that toppings slide. You'll then have a good opportunity to set up a *Reflect*.

Then go on the offensive, and use *Iron Tail* against Isolde. Ice cream is one topping that does not belong on pizza.

*Protect*~*Reflect*~*Iron Tail@Isolde*


----------



## Eifie (Dec 21, 2016)

Sorry for the delay, everyone! As I mentioned earlier, SS and I are collaborating on this one: I'm doing the calcs, then sending the template over to her to fill in with actual flavour. Also, my laptop is no longer functional after I spilled half a liter of coffee on it. Whoops!

*Round One*​
Mmm, pizza. Weary space travelers are constantly delighted to see its deliciousness sailing through vast, open space. This brilliant sun of a pizza is a beacon, shining gloriously for lightyears all around. Its wonderful sights lure and its tantalizing smells ensnare the traveler... wait, can you smell in space? You certainly can't hear, nor can you breathe... well, this pizza is just so magnificent that it has created its own atmosphere with bubbling cheese, spicy tomatoes, black olives, green peppers... this pizza asteroid is truly a unique space formation, with a flow of steaming sauce constantly shifting its continents of cheese and vegetables from one crust-isphere to the next.

The referee and her scribe arrive first; a tiny spaceship hovers above the center of the pizza and plops them down on its molten surface. Hungry from the long trip, they each grab a chunk of pizza to munch on, then hop onto a magical floating olive to watch the battle from above. They watch in all directions, awaiting the challengers, dangling their feet off the ring of olive and considering whether or not they have time to hop back down to grab another chunk of pizza. 

Just that instant, three more spaceships arrive and drop off three more people: the trainers. The scribe has already jumped down to the pizza and got stuck there, and watches the trainers work out the complexities of pizza gravity as they "walk" (it's more like a cheesy, bouncing thing) from where their spaceships dropped them off to the center of the pizza. Three Pokemon appear on the pizza next, bursting forth from Pokeballs and landing on the pizza, bellies growling. Some of the trainers try to float above the battlefield on pieces of olives and green peppers, but unfortunately for them, the toppings only levitate for the ref and her scribe.

*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Excited about the food-themed battlefield.

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Kind of hungry; can she eat?

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Status*: Getting his feet stuck in the cheese.

------------------------------​
The Mareep moves first. Wary of all the new pizza sensations, she takes the safest option and creates a shimmering barrier all the way around herself. Molten cheese presses up against the edges of her protective bubble, and she _maaays_ with satisfaction. Seeing this attempt at self-protection, Isolde decides she can follow suit; she twists herself around and lets half of her ice cream _plop_ to the cheese of the pizza. Feeling lighter and quicker, she swings her little hands around and makes little chiming noises. Across the pizza, Ryder growls. Enough of this protection stuff. He sees Guraigu's shining sphere of protection and considers her a lost cause; instead, he slaps his front paws to the face of the pizza and kicks up a massive spray of rocks that slides down onto the Vanillite. _Rocks?!_ thinks Isolde as she is struck, and Guraigu nickers with understanding: they aren't _really_ rocks, but rather very hard bits of vegetarian, pizza-friendly tofu.

_Well!_ thinks Isolde. That wasn't very nice. She spins around, slowly building a light blue aura around her. The molten cheese beneath her stills and hardens, and the pizza's steam cools. Suddenly the blue light _snaps_ from Isolde, straight past the ref's floating olive, into the atmosphere of the pizza. Tiny frozen ice shards pelt down, pocketing the face of the pizza. Apart from the action, Guraigu huffs with frustration at this constant assault. She stomps her feet into a piece of pepper and whips up another, longer-lasting sphere of golden energy. Feeling safer behind it, she bows her head and nibbles at the edge of the pepper. Ryder, meanwhile, is not dismayed by this bombardment of water pellets and instead whips up his own storm of crusty particles. It blurs the space between all the battlers and he is only momentarily distracted by the fact that it is not actual _sand_ he has summoned but pizza dust and flour. 

Satisfied with his flour storm, Ryder takes the Mareep's example and strikes up his own golden dome of protection, just in time as Isolde unleashes a fury of ice and ice cream power at the little Trapinch. It turns out that his shimmering golden dome was more than enough protection, as the snowstorm slides straight past Ryder and coats the pizza between him and Guraigu, who stomps her feet again. That was too close to her! She spins in a circle, focusing on her tail, which begins to glow a blazing white. Then she launches herself into the air, carrying her spin straight through and _smacking_ the little ice cream cone with her tail. Isolde cries out with shock and pain, spiraling away and waiting for her ice to heal her. Alas, her hailstorm was replaced by a flourstorm...

------------------------------​
*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Kind of annoyed! Weight halved. _+2 Speed_.
*Used*: Autotomize ~ Hail ~ Blizzard @ Ryder (missed)

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Has had a snack and is feeling less grumpy now. Protected by Reflect (3 more actions).
*Used*: Protect ~ Reflect ~ Iron Tail @ Isolde

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Wondering if maybe he's allergic to flour...
*Used*: Rock Slide @ Isolde ~ Sandstorm ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 A sandstorm is raging (8 more actions).

*Damage and Energy*


 Isolde's Health: 100%  - 11% (Rock Slide) - 1% (sandstorm) - 15% (Iron Tail) = 73%
 Isolde's Energy: 100% - 2% (Autotomize) - 4% (Hail) - 6% (Blizzard) = 88%
 Guraigu's Health: 100% - 1% (hail) - 1% (sandstorm) = 98%
 Guraigu's Energy: 100% - 2% (Protect) - 1% (Reflect) - 2% (Reflect upkeep) - 7% (Iron Tail) = 88%
 Ryder's Health: 100%
 Ryder's Energy: 100% - 5% (Rock Slide) - 5% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Protect) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Isolde (88) > Guraigu (35) > Ryder (10).
 It was somewhat ambiguous as to whether Ryder was to attempt to target both opponents with Rock Slide when one of them was Protecting (technically he couldn't hit both of them); he targeted Isolde only.
 Isolde didn't get a chance to heal with Ice Body because the weather was changed to sandstorm before her next action. And Ryder didn't take damage from the hail because he used Sandstorm that action.
 Isolde's Blizzard missed.
 *Karousever* commands first, followed by *Murkrow*, and then *Flora*.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 21, 2016)

(I take ownership of the delay, Eifie had her part done like two weeks ago. XD; Sorry everyone!)


----------



## Eifie (Dec 27, 2016)

*Reminder for Karousever*: you technically have a bit under 48 hours (but don't worry, I know you've been sick/busy; you're not actually at risk of being DQed right now).


----------



## Karousever (Dec 27, 2016)

Haha whoops sorry, thanks. Alright, let's keep this pretty simple. Ryder, I want you to use *Fury Cutter* three times in a row, first time against Isolde, then Guraigu, and then Isolde again. However, if you miss on the first action, then switch to using *Mud Shot* on Guraigu, then *Rock Tomb* on Isolde for the second and third actions. If you hit the first Fury Cutter but miss the second one, then on your third action just keep to *Mud Shot* on Guraigu.

*Fury Cutter @Isolde ~ Fury Cutter @Guraigu / Mud Shot @Guraigu ~ Fury Cutter @Isolde / Rock Tomb @Isolde / Mud Shot @Guraigu*

(Sorry, I meant to only take a day D:)


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 6, 2017)

Hmm this is a bit tricky! I am guaranteed to be the target on the second action, but if I protect then, then I become the target on the third. Curses!

I want you to shore up your defences, which will be especially cheeky considering the reflect you already have up. Start off with a *Cotton Guard*, if your fleece doesn't grow enough you could always find some cottage cheese laying around and use that instead.

Okay, now I want you to *Body Slam* Ryder. *Twice* if possible, but if you get the feeling you're going to be targeted on the last action, *Protect* instead.

*Cotton Guard*~*Body Slam@Ryder*~*Body Slam@Ryder/Protect*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 14, 2017)

Late *reminder for Flora*. You have -24 hours to post, or something.


----------



## Flora (Jan 14, 2017)

ACK

Alright, make that trapinch fall in love or something! *Attract* it, and maybe follow that up with a *Hail*? Finally, *Magnet Rise* because ground types suck

*Attract@Ryder~Hail~Magnet Rise*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 16, 2017)

*Round Two*​
*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 73%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Kind of annoyed! Weight halved. _+2 Speed_.

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 98%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Has had a snack and is feeling less grumpy now. Protected by Reflect (3 more actions).

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 88%
*Status*: Wondering if maybe he's allergic to flour...

------------------------------​
Still shivering from the violence of the Mareep's attack, Isolde hugs her little arms around herself and scoots closer to Ryder. She casts her eyes downward and does her best to look meek and helpless and _injured._ Ryder looks at her with confused eyes, then something in his gaze softens. Guraigu's attack was so harsh - the poor little Vanillite is trying to play and have a good time! He lets her scoot closer to him. Meanwhile, Guraigu prances within her Reflect and fluffs, tiny sparks of static promoting the growth of her fleece. She takes her Trainer's suggestion and rolls in a patch of cottage cheese to supplement the fluff, and immediately regrets it; now she feels _gross._ The cottage cheese, while protective like her regular fluff, smells weird and feels weird and she got some in her _mouth_ and now she needs to find something to eat to clear her tastebuds. On the other end of the pizza, Ryder is blinking at Isolde; he was supposed to do something, but she looks so pretty. A beautiful snow-food in a beautiful food planet. She smiles coyly at him.

Isolde winks at Ryder and spins herself in a circle, letting the starlight and the molten-cheese-light twinkle off of her ice cream body. Again a blue light grows around her, and with a practiced clap of her hands, she shoots the blue light off into space. All Pokemon and trainers watch it snap upwards, and then all Pokemon and trainers but Isolde cover their eyes as hard chunks of ice cream rain back down. One strikes Ryder in the eye, but he still murmurs in awe and appreciation of the beautiful attack. Taking advantage of his distraction, Guraigu bounds forward and slams her entire weight into the Trapinch, who is thrown back and shouts in surprise and then pain. He crumples to the face of the pizza and horror jolts through him - he can't move. Trembling, he uses his fear as fuel to lean forward into the pizza, take a mouthful of steaming hot sauce, and spit it all over the Mareep. Guraigu shrieks; her _fleece!_ First cheese, now this! She was going to need to take a _thorough_ bath after this battle. Unmoved by the sight of her lover quivering in the pizza sauce, Isolde smirks as the stinging ice crystals fill in and restore the scratches in her icy body.

Without missing a beat, Isolde extends her arms and forces herself away from the face of the pizza. She rises steadily, eyes starward, and Ryder gets shakily to his feet. He watches in awe as his lover ascends, and a terrible longing fills him. _Isolde, don't leave!_ he cries without thinking, and on impulse, he stomps his feet into the pizza, kicking up a tower of mushrooms that rise to challenge Isolde. She gasps as the mushrooms collapse on top of her, smacking into her head and tossing her around. Everything around her feels squishy and suffocating; the mushrooms are too heavy for her to push through. Anxiously she looks down at the pizza she is supposed to be hovering away from; she still floats, but the mushrooms hold her closer to the surface than she cares to be. Again she flips her eyes starward, ignoring the Trapinch's pained, longing look. Guraigu huffs - she is thoroughly put out by this little love story and wants someone to _pay attention_ to her! Here she is, all covered in cottage cheese and hot sauce and _unclean,_ and those two are over there playing! She _bahhhs_ angrily and slams into Ryder again, feeling a little better as she inflicts some damage on him. Her shimmering barrier flickers away as she trots back to her edge of pizza, trying to lick the mess coating her fur without gagging. Overhead, Isolde is starting to feel better as more ice coats her body, but she is also feeling claustrophobic inside the mushroom tomb. 

------------------------------​
*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Proud of her act. Trapped in a mushroom tomb. Levitating (4 more actions). Weight halved. _+1 Speed_.
*Used*: Attract @ Ryder ~ Hail ~ Magnet Rise

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: Squirming a little in her unclean fur. _+3 Defense, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Cotton Guard ~ Body Slam @ Ryder ~ Body Slam @ Ryder

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Worried that he can't move and that Isolde will float away into space. Attracted to Isolde (15% failure chance). Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance).
*Used*: [infatuated] ~ Mud Shot @ Guraigu ~ Rock Tomb @ Isolde

*Arena Status*

 It is hailing (7 more actions).
 Isolde is trapped inside a mushroom tomb. It's pinning her to the ground, as her magnetic force isn't strong enough to pull her out of it.

*Damage and Energy*


 Isolde's Health: 73% - 1% (Sandstorm) + 2% (Ice Body) - 9% (Rock Tomb) + 2% (Ice Body) = 67%
 Isolde's Energy: 88% - 4% (Attract) - 4% (Hail) - 4% (Magnet Rise) = 76%
 Guraigu's Health: 98% - 1% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Hail) - 10% (Mud Shot) = 85%
 Guraigu's Energy: 88% - 3% (Cotton Guard) - 6% (Body Slam) - 6% (Body Slam) = 73%
 Ryder's Health: 100% - 8% (Body Slam) - 2% (Hail) - 8% (Body Slam) = 82%
 Ryder's Energy: 88% - 3% (Mud Shot) - 4% (Rock Tomb) = 81%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Isolde (66) > Guraigu (23) > Ryder (2).
 For this battle, infatuation has the same failure rate regardless of who the Pokémon is targeting, but that failure rate decreases when taking damage from any Pokémon, not just the object of attraction.
 Ryder was paralyzed by Body Slam. It is just _not_ his day.
 Until Ryder reaches a 15% paralysis failure rate, his failure chance will decrease by 2% per action he manages to move successfully. After that, it'll be 1% per successful action. (This is because 2% per action is a bit too high, but 1% per action is too low.)
 Karousever commanded Ryder to use Mud Shot is Fury Cutter missed. Since this is hardly a serious all-important battle or anything, I went with what was probably his intent and included not being able to act at all in that condition.
 Guraigu had no idea whether or not he was going to be attacked on the third action, so he waited for Ryder to move first so he could find out.
 Guraigu's Reflect wore off at the end of the round.
 *Murkrow* commands first, followed by *Flora*, and then *Karousever*.


----------



## Murkrow (Jan 16, 2017)

Okay Guraigu so first I also want you to also *Magnet Rise*. Again if it looks like you're going to be attacked, *Protect*, otherwise aim a *Signal Beam* at Ryder. For the last action let's overwrite that hail with *Rain Dance*

*Magnet Rise* ~ *Protect*/*Signal Beam@Ryder*~*Rain Dance*


----------



## Flora (Jan 16, 2017)

You're feeling pretty good, right, Isolde? Good. Use *Return* on that Mareep, and follow it up with a *Taunt*on her as well; don't want her overriding our hail with rain, do we? As for the end, how about an *Acid Armor*?

*Return@Guraigu~Taunt@Guraigu~Acid Armor*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 23, 2017)

*Reminder for Karousever*, you have 24 hours.


----------



## Karousever (Jan 24, 2017)

Ah sorry friends. I'm late, but here's commands anyway:
Alright Ryder, I'm worried about your ability to actually _do_ anything, but we'll try. First, use *Sand Attack* on Isolde. Then follow up with *Captivate* on both your opponents if you can. Lastly, use *Crunch* on Guraigu. See? Nice and simple. Good luck with pulling them off, though.

*Sand Attack@Isolde~Captivate~Crunch@Guraigu*


----------



## Eifie (Feb 11, 2017)

*Round Three*​
*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 67%
*Energy*: 76%
*Status*: Proud of her act. Trapped in a mushroom tomb. Levitating (4 more actions). Weight halved. _+1 Speed_.

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 85%
*Energy*: 73%
*Status*: Squirming a little in her unclean fur. _+3 Defense, -1 Speed_.

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 82%
*Energy*: 81%
*Status*: Worried that he can't move and that Isolde will float away into space. Attracted to Isolde (15% failure chance). Severely paralyzed (21% failure chance).

------------------------------​
Isolde's icy skin crawls within the tomb of mushrooms. She lets out a furious little squeak and throws all her might into the fungi barricade; the mushrooms squish against her tiny weight and - such is her frustration - the mushrooms toppled to the cheese of the pizza. Her momentum carried her straight into Guraigu, but on purpose! Alas, Isolde merely bounces off of the Mareep's extra-poofy, cottage-cheese-coated cotton coat, and Guraigu gives her head a quick shake to refresh herself from the weak attack. Not to be outdone, Guraigu _baaas_ to the starry sky and, with a flourish of her tail, she too rises into the steamy air above the pizza. Guraigu and Isolde narrow their eyes at each other - neither wants to relent the sky to their opponent. Down below, Ryder watches in amazement at his lover and her foe circling each other overhead. What beauty! Was he supposed to do something? He remembers at the last second, but his time to move is long gone.

Isolde levels her eyes at Guraigu and sniffs. What's a big, clumsy sheep like that doing up in her sky? _Bet that's all she can do!_ Isolde sneers, turning her words down toward the pizza so Ryder can hear them too. _She's not actually going to attack, she's too soft!_ Upon this insult, Guraigu tosses her feet in the air, snorting in frustration. She opens her mouth and looses pure RAGE - or so it seems to Ryder, when the blue and red beams smack him savagely in the face. For a moment, he's completely dazed; insects are buzzing in his ears and his muscles are locking up again. He tries to stand tall and show off his sleek, orange buggy body, but he merely quivers in the pizza and neither floating female Pokemon pay him any mind. Seeing Isolde's complete lack of attention on him, Ryder, with a heavy heart, tucks away his long-held, serious crush and turns his attention back to battle. His feet stay stuck in the cheese.  

Just in time, too, because Isolde now emits a layer of oozing, mucusy fluid, not unlike the mushrooms she just broke out of, if the mushrooms were crushed into a juice. Both Guraigu and Ryder wrinkle their noses. The former is still so enraged that the little _repulsive_ ice cream cone would dare to insult _her_, the great Guraigu! Guraigu does a few somersaults in the air to get up momentum, then recklessly throws herself at Isolde. Both Pokemon tumble a little closer to the pizza, and Guraigu gets some of the mushroom juice on her; Ryder takes advantage of their nearness and clamps his teeth down on Guraigu's leg. His tongue recoils; all Pokemon are accumulating a strange variety of flavors and it's not too pleasant. Guraigu shrieks with the sudden shock and pain; Ryder's bite crunched deep into a previous wound and the cottage cheese-covered Mareep nearly tumbled out of the air. 


------------------------------​
*Flora*

*Isolde* 
*Ability*: Ice Body
*Health*: 70%
*Energy*: 65%
*Status*: Feeling pretty confident. Levitating (1 more action). Weight halved. _+2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, +1 Speed_.
*Used*: Return @ Guraigu ~ Taunt @ Guraigu ~ Acid Armor

*Murkrow*

*Guraigu*  @ Micle Berry
*Ability*: Static
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 63%
*Status*: Frustrated. Taunted (2 more actions). Levitating (3 more actions). _+2 Defense, -1 Special Attack, -1 Speed_.
*Used*: Magnet Rise ~ Signal Beam @ Ryder ~ Struggle @ Isolde

*Karousever*

*Ryder* 
*Ability*: Hyper Cutter
*Health*: 72%
*Energy*: 75%
*Status*: Has a bad taste in his mouth. Moderately paralyzed (17% failure chance).
*Used*: [infatuated] ~ Captivate ~ Crunch @ Guraigu

*Arena Status*

 It is hailing (4 more actions).
 There were already mushrooms on the ground, but now there are _more_ mushrooms on the ground, making up the remains of Isolde's mushroom tomb.
 The pizza is starting to look a little less appealing than it started. It's getting mushy from the trampling of battle. 

*Damage and Energy*


 Isolde's Health: 67% + 6% (Ice Body) - 3% (Struggle) = 70%
 Isolde's Energy: 76% - 5% (Return) - 4% (Taunt) - 2% (Acid Armor) = 65%
 Guraigu's Health: 85% - 3% (Return) - 3% (hail) - 1% (recoil) - 9% (Crunch) = 69%
 Guraigu's Energy: 73% - 3% (Magnet Rise) - 4% (Signal Beam) - 3% (Struggle) = 63%
 Ryder's Health: 82% - 3% (hail) - 7% (Signal Beam) = 72%
 Ryder's Energy: 81% - 2% (Captivate) - 4% (Crunch) = 75%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Isolde (66) > Guraigu (23) > Ryder (10).
 So, Rock Tomb is usually reffed as the Pokémon being trapped under it after and needing to actually do something to get out of it, but: a) I've never liked that random added effect; b) the move wasn't commanded to do any trapping; and c) this is hardly any sort of serious and intense battle anyway; so Isolde just kind of burst out of it as soon as she needed to. I added some extra energy for that only because her weight was halved by Autotomize, and Vanillite are already, like, tiny.
 Isolde was not really that thrilled due to being trapped inside the mushroom tomb. I gave Return 60 BP.
 Murkrow commanded Guraigu to Protect if it looked like she was going to be attacked; I took that to mean "attacked by a damaging move".
 Having been Taunted, Guraigu couldn't be bothered to wait to see if she was going to be attacked on the second action.
 Ryder rolled for paralysis on the second action, and thus wasn't able to be very captivating. Both opponents had their Special Attack reduced by 1 stage instead of 2, and the reduction will last until the end of next round at most.
 Ryder's infatuation wore off after the second action.
 Since Guraigu was taunted and given no offensive commands, she resorted to Struggle aimed at her taunter.
 Ryder's Crunch was a critical hit _and_ lowered Guraigu's Defense.
 (SS owns up to the delay! I'll try to hit DQ time next time! -SS)
 *Flora* commands first, followed by *Karousever*, and then *Murkrow*.


----------



## Flora (Feb 18, 2017)

OOPS

awww, that trapinch fell out of love! that's sad. try to *Attract *him again! and then try two *Powder Snow*s?

*Attract@Ryder~Powder Snow~Powder Snow*


----------



## Eifie (Mar 5, 2017)

Oops! *DQ warning for Karousever*, ??? hours.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 11, 2017)

Okay, everyone agreed like, a really long time ago to close this battle in a draw, and as I have just rediscovered ASB I am going to do that. I don't remember anything about this but the DB will sort out the prizes, and to the mods, my lovely co-ref Sandstone-Shadow has my permission to claim the full amount for each of the reffings in this thread.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 12, 2017)

Eifie said:


> Okay, everyone agreed like, a really long time ago to close this battle in a draw, and as I have just rediscovered ASB I am going to do that. I don't remember anything about this but the DB will sort out the prizes, and to the mods, my lovely co-ref Sandstone-Shadow has my permission to claim the full amount for each of the reffings in this thread.


You are too kind <3 It was great to ref with you, Eifie! We shall have to do it again sometime - mentor apprentice tag team WOO!


----------

